# wild diamond



## timmy82 (Dec 18, 2011)

hey everyone 

just thought i would share a few pics of the diamond that was in my old mans backyard on the weekend when i given him a hand to fix up his yard. he gets bout 20 plus of them come through his back yard but this one has to be one of the best onesz i have seen in long time 
so enjoy the pics


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow very good shots. Wild ones are so calm rant they..Very nice and yellow though.


----------



## Wally (Dec 18, 2011)

That's a good looking Diamond. Love to have twenty odd pythons roaming through my backyard.


----------



## timmy82 (Dec 18, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> Wow very good shots. Wild ones are so calm rant they..Very nice and yellow though.



they are very calm and placid and and i was able to photograph it for bout 25minutes before it went on its way and i must have taken close to 400 photos of it and out the that lot i got bout 20 shots that i liked


----------



## Norm (Dec 18, 2011)

Beautiful diamond. And very lucky to have in his backyard let alone so many! Gorgous colours.


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks like a freshly shed one, too. Nice.


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 18, 2011)

I saw this pic and I J*zz'd in my pants..


----------



## Sutto82 (Dec 18, 2011)

Wish my backyard could have that come through. Nice


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 18, 2011)

Did ya remove the tick?


----------



## Shauno (Dec 18, 2011)

Very Nice Tim!! Thank you for posting!!!

*Snakeluvver3

*Please explain?? What Tick??


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 18, 2011)

2nd last pic. Is that a tick on/next to his eye?


----------



## El_Lagarto (Dec 18, 2011)

In its right eye.


----------



## timmy82 (Dec 18, 2011)

Shauno said:


> Very Nice Tim!! Thank you for posting!!!
> 
> *Snakeluvver3
> 
> *Please explain?? What Tick??



i didnt notice the tick till after i had gone thru all the pics if i had seen while i was taking the pics i would have removed


----------



## congo_python (Dec 18, 2011)

It was a big tick too, Lovely example of a wild type.


----------



## timmy82 (Dec 18, 2011)

here is a better pic of the tic on the eye


----------



## Shauno (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Timmy!

*Snakeluvver3

*Well Spotted mate!!!


----------



## Shotta (Dec 19, 2011)

WOW that diamond is stunning!!!
beautiful shots too!


----------



## jakethomas (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice pics. Were your old man live.


----------



## timmy82 (Dec 20, 2011)

jakethomas said:


> Very nice pics. Were your old man live.



somewhere in australia in a house like most people do


----------



## jakethomas (Dec 20, 2011)

I mean what state. Also what location in that state.


----------



## morelia78 (Dec 20, 2011)

jakethomas said:


> I mean what state. Also what location in that state.



You cant go given crucial info out like that,otherwise there wont be any left...lol


----------



## timmy82 (Dec 20, 2011)

morelia78 said:


> You cant go given crucial info out like that,otherwise there wont be any left...lol



exactly there is no way i am goin to give out that info. if i did every man and his dog would be goin up there and taking them and there is a nice little breeding population there and i would like to keep it that way so when my little boy grows up he can tke his kids there to see em in the wild rather then seeing them in a zoo etc.


----------



## morelia78 (Dec 20, 2011)

timmy82 said:


> exactly there is no one i am goin to give out that info. if i did every man and his dog would be goin up there and taking them and there is a nice little breeding population there and i would like to keep it that way so when my little boy grows up he can tke his kids there to see em in the wild rather then seeing them in a zoo etc.


Great stuff....By the way it was a great looking Diamond...Most ive seen in Sydney area are more Blackish,and generally the further north you go they are yellowish...Either way Top looker...And i dont wanna start ANY debates with any1 that it looks like a Intergrade etc...LOL


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 20, 2011)

That's a bit stiff champ. There's no harm in giving out an approximate location on most animals, especially with a species that is common as dirt both in captivity and the wild. It's not like he was asking for a GPS coordinate. 



timmy82 said:


> exactly there is no way i am goin to give out that info. if i did every man and his dog would be goin up there and taking them and there is a nice little breeding population there and i would like to keep it that way so when my little boy grows up he can tke his kids there to see em in the wild rather then seeing them in a zoo etc.


----------



## kat2005dodi (Dec 20, 2011)

Gota love these snakes, just passing through, I was on my way to town the other day, and a Red Belly Black was just meandering across the front lawn, in no hurry just like he owned the place, well I guess he does!


----------



## timmy82 (Dec 20, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> That's a bit stiff champ. There's no harm in giving out an approximate location on most animals, especially with a species that is common as dirt both in captivity and the wild. It's not like he was asking for a GPS coordinate.



not really when i have told people in the past, locations where i have been only to go back there a few weeks later to find that every single stone has been turned over looking for herps. and they have taken everything they can get their hands on. so now i just dont tell any one except for a few close mates who come with me


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 20, 2011)

Telling people exactly where to find them is silly, Hence my GPS location comment. But if you just said maybe the Blackett area it wouldn't give too much away but would leave the fella with his pride. 

Just like i'm always happy to tell people where i find all of my reptiles. Nearly all of them are in Oenpelli or Kakadu. But that isn't nearly enough info for anyone to go out and find them. 

At the end of the day it is your perogative, I just think you're being a bit over the top by not even affording the bloke a state let alone an area. 



timmy82 said:


> not really when i have told people in the past, locations where i have been only to go back there a few weeks later to find that every single stone has been turned over looking for herps. and they have taken everything they can get their hands on. so now i just dont tell any one except for a few close mates who come with me


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nice! This was a nicely coloured animal.

Regards,
David


----------

